# Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.638.6 (11.03.2016) - DX12 Support + VXAO



## Shub Niggurath (5. Februar 2016)

*Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.638.6 (11.03.2016) - DX12 Support + VXAO*

Vor wenigen Minuten wurde das erste Update für Rise of the Tomb Raider™ freigegeben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1                 *

_Größe: _*147,9 MB*

_ Changelog:_


> Startup issues (Steam Only):
> 
> • Fixed C++ runtime error showing up on startup preventing some users from running the game.
> • Provided work-around for issue where the VC++ redist would not properly get installed, stopping the game from starting at all.
> ...



Q:
[2-5-216] PC Patch notes for patch 1..61.1 :: Rise of the Tomb Raider General Discussions

weitere Infos zu Rise of the Tomb Raider™ auf Steam:
Rise of the Tomb Raider * Rise of the Tomb Raider™ * AppID: 39122 * Steam Database


So sehen die neuen Optionen aus:

_Resolution Modifier_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Specular Reflection Quality & Film Grain_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





'Specular Reflection Quality' -> Hoffentlich ist nun Schluß mit dem penetranten Geflimmer und Gegriesel trotz SSAA oder DS. 

(_€dit_: 



Spoiler






			
				Nixxes_Official schrieb:
			
		

> Toadie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





)

Gut, daß Film Grain jetzt separat ist. 
Kann ich nun also die restlichen Effekte wieder anmachen. 




 - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


Neues Update eingetroffen - Patch #2 - 12.02.2016, 11:00:

*Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.616.4                 *

_Größe:_ *184,1 MB*

_Changelog:_


> • Fixed Map sometimes not showing or showing the wrong region.
> • Fixed ALT-TAB in combination with Exclusive Fullscreen occasionally hanging the game or entire system. (Steam Only)
> • Fixed graphics glitches on NPC clothing on NVIDIA 6x0 and 7x0 hardware.
> • Fixed rare crashes with a "DX11 Internal Heap" error.
> ...



Q:
[2-12-216] PC Patch notes for patch 1..616.5 (Patch #2) :: Rise of the Tomb Raider General Discussions



Nachtrag - Patch #2 - 12.02.2016, 22:00:

*Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.616.5                 *

_Größe:_ *62,1 MB*

_Changelog:_


> This  patch was released earlier today as 616.4 and was updated with a fix  for a problem with Y-axis inversion on gamepad that was accidentally  introduced.






Weiteres Update eingetroffen - Patch #3 - 19.02.2016, 11:00:

*Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.623.2                 *

_Größe:_ *183,8 MB*

_Changelog:_


> • Added new option to disable the camera automatically centering behind the player when strafing.
> • Fixed problems where animals may not appear on a 2nd play-through of the game.
> • Fixed a problem where occasionally the door to the Voice of God tomb is closed and cannot be opened.
> • Fixed a problem causing the game to not start on machines with 32 or more hardware threads.
> ...


Q:
[2-19-216] PC Patch notes for patch 1..623.2 (Patch #3) :: Rise of the Tomb Raider General Discussions 




Bisher größtes Update wurde soeben bereitgestellt - Patch #4 - 01.03.2016, 10:30:

*Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.629.3                 *

_Größe:_ *625,0 MB*

Der Patch dient vornehmlich dazu, stereoskopisches 3D-Rendering zu implementieren.



			
				Nixxes_Official schrieb:
			
		

> This patch focuses primarily on adding stereoscopic 3D rendering.



_Changelog:_


> • Stereoscopic 3D rendering support added.
> - Supports explicit side-by-side rendering for 3D TVs.
> - Supports NVIDIA 3DVision or AMD HD3D (On Steam version).
> - Supports Windows DXGI 1.2 Stereo 3D (On Windows Store version).
> ...


Q:
[3-1-216] PC Patch notes for patch 1..629.3 (Patch #4) :: Rise of the Tomb Raider General Discussions



Jetzt mit *DX12* & *VXAO* - Patch #5 - 11.03.2016, 17:00:

*Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.638.6*

_Größe:_ *129,8 MB*

_Changelog:_


> • Added support for DirectX 12
> - DirectX 12 is a new advanced graphics API that on the right hardware can offer far better performance.
> - For the best DX12 performance and stability please install the latest drivers for your GPU.
> - For NVIDIA: http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/99512/en-us
> ...


Q:
https://steamcommunity.com/app/391220/discussions/0/405694115202867954/


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*

Sitz ich grad auf dem Schlauch? Die Specular reflection Quality sollte doch laut Bezeichnung nur die Spiegelungen (z.B. Im Wasser) verbessern. Sprich alle Reflexionen. Warum sollte sich das also auf die Vegetation und dessen Geflimmer auswirken?

Anderes Thema: HBAO+
Na endlich funktioniert es auch in der Ferne. Bisher hab ich bewusst SSAO genutzt, weil HBAO+ auf mittlere Entfernung nicht richtig funktioniert hat, was der gesamten Szene deutlich an Tiefe nahm. Schön, dass es den Entwicklern aufgefallen ist. Hätte nicht damit gerechnet, dass die da noch was ändern.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*

Hm. Liebe Entwickler, da fehlt der wichtigste Punkt:

• A variety of fixes and improvements regarding AMD Radeon performance

Und auch die wären schön:

• New graphics option 'DX12' to enhance  both performance and eye-candy on supported systems
• New graphics option 'VXGI' including pure awesomeness (DX12 only) 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Shub Niggurath (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Sitz ich grad auf dem Schlauch? Die Specular reflection Quality sollte doch laut Bezeichnung nur die Spiegelungen (z.B. Im Wasser) verbessern. Sprich alle Reflexionen. Warum sollte sich das also auf die Vegetation und dessen Geflimmer auswirken?


Ich habe es gestern getestet (Geothermales Tal).
Zunächst dachte ich, daß ein Verbesserung (Beruhigung) stattgefunden hat.
Aber bei näherer Betrachtung bringt, es wenn überhaupt, nur sehr geringfügug etwas in Hinsicht Bildruhe.

Ich nutze übrigens kein in-game AA, sondern aggressives SMAA über ReShade***.
Das Geflimmer ist dadurch generell etwas abgeschwächter.


***
_Wird sogar von Nvidia so empfohlen (wenn man SMAA verwenden möchte). 
Kostet bißchen mehr Leistung, ist aber besser als das spieleigene SMAA. 

siehe_: Rise of the Tomb Raider Graphics & Performance Guide


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*

Sry falls es schon gefragt wurde, aber wurde das fps down Problem gelöst, das man mit 50hz umgehen konnte?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> fps down Problem


Was soll das sein?

Aber generell, einfach an den Einstellungen spielen, bis man halbwegs stabile 60 Bilder hat.
Also bei mir geht es nur in Ausnahmesituationen (sehr selten!) auf niedrige 50er (Core Clock auf 1500 MHz).
Einfach unnötigen aber leistungverschwendenden Schnickschnack wie Tessalltion usw. abschalten.
Spiel sieht dann trotzdem noch 1A aus.

Mit Schatten jedoch nicht unter „Hoch“ gehen!
„Mittel“ sieht in offeneren Gebieten (z.B. Geothermales Tal) dämlich aus.
Ansonsten einfach mal die nächstkleinere Stufe einer Option testen. Oft nicht allzu viel schlechter. 
Denn wenn man genau hingucken muß, um einen Unterschied zwischen zwei Stufen festzutellen, dann ist es auch nur halb so wild, wenn man die niedrigere von beiden nimmt.


----------



## majinvegeta20 (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*

Ach war dir das noch gar nicht bekannt? O.o 
Wurde ganz groß im Haupt Thread thematisiert.

Die fps fallen in bestimmten Gebieten unerklärlich auf einmal tief in den Keller.
Mit der Voreinstellung 50 Hz und Vsync auf Doppel läuft das ganze mit den selben Settings wesentlich smoother.

Dann muss ich mal heut Abend testen ob das ebenfalls gelöst wurde.

Aber danke für die fixe Antwort und den zusätzlichen Tipps.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (6. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Ach war dir das noch gar nicht bekannt? O.o
> Wurde ganz groß im Haupt Thread thematisiert.


Ich spiele das Spiel seit Montag (momentan 93% bei 50h).
In den Hauptthread habe ich nur ab und zu mal einen Blick riskiert.
Generell zu viele Beiträge drinnen, da habe ich mir nicht die Mühe gemacht, um jeden einzelnen zu lesen.
Will ja auch noch mal selbst zum Zocken kommen. 



majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Die fps fallen in bestimmten Gebieten unerklärlich auf einmal tief in den Keller.


Sagt mir nichts.

Ich nehme allerdings ein Worst Case Scenario (Ankunft im geothermalen Tal) und optimiere dies auf 60 min FPS hin (oder zumindest annähernd).
Es sei den dieses Stelle ist so einzigartig oder gleichartige Stellen kommen so selten vor, das man von einem graphischen Extremdowngrade absehen kann.
Weil das dem restlichen Spielerlebnis nur abträglich ist.


----------



## amorosa (10. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1*

Klingt doch aber in erste Linie ganz solide, der Patch.
Werden wir mal sehen, was sie bezüglich der Performance noch erreichen können.
Wobei man normalerweise nicht mekkern sollte, so wie das Spiel aussieht.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1 + 1.0.616.4*

*Neues Update* eingetroffen -> Patch #2

Was hat sich getan? -> siehe Startpost ^^


Geht ja Schlag auf Schlag, hoffen wir mal, daß die Update-Welle noch eine Weile weiterrollt. 
Optimierungen kann es nie genug geben. 




> • Fixed Map sometimes not showing or showing the wrong region.


Dieses Problem kenne ich nur zu gut.
Gut, daß es behoben ist.


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (12. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1 + 1.0.616.4*

jetzt fehlt ja nur noch dx12


----------



## Shub Niggurath (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1 + 1.0.616.4*



FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt ja nur noch dx12


Ja, wobei mich da eigentlich nur VXGI / VXAO wirklich interessiert.
Also bei diesem Spiel hier.
Der Rest paßt ja schon.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.610.1 + 1.0.616.4*

Update Numero 3

bis jetzt immer noch kein DX12


----------



## Zocker_Boy (19. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.616.5*

Ist mir auch soeben aufgefallen. Konkret wurde mit Patch Nr.3 geflickt:

We have just released the third PC patch for Rise of the Tomb Raider, build 1.0.623.2. This is a somewhat smaller patch fixing some issues that have been reported by our players. We expect some larger updates for the next patch! 

This patch will be applied by Steam automatically when you next start the game. If your game does not update, please restart the Steam client. If you are using the game on the Window Store, we are still working to get the previous update with you as soon as possible, and to have this one follow soon after. We will update this thread when the Windows Store patches are live. 
Added new option to disable the camera automatically centering behind the player when strafing. 
Fixed problems where animals may not appear on a 2nd play-through of the game. 
Fixed a problem where occasionally the door to the Voice of God tomb is closed and cannot be opened. 
Fixed a problem causing the game to not start on machines with 32 or more hardware threads. 
Fixed some foliage flickering when Dynamic Foliage is set to High while the game is running 30fps or lower. 
Fixed artifacts when SSAO/HBAO+ was enabled in combination with SSAA. 
A variety of other smaller optimizations, bug-fixes, and tweaks.
While we expect this patch to be an improvement for everyone, if you do have trouble with this patch and prefer to stay on the old version we made a Beta available on Steam, Build 615.5, that can be used to switch back to the previous version.


----------



## nonamez78 (23. Februar 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.623.2 - 19.02.2016*

Aktuell steh ich öfters mal in der Luft oder die nette Dame macht komische Zappeleien an Rändern, wo sie vermutlich nicht stehen sollte. Obs man meiner Spielart liegt weiss ich nicht (Jäger und Sammler, durchkämme jede Wüste mit Bürste und Kammaufsatz ), dennoch ist es mir so extrem im TR von 2013 nicht aufgefallen.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (1. März 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.629.3 (01.03.2016)*

Über *600*-*MB*-schweres Update eingetroffen.

Der Patch dient vornehmlich dazu, stereoskopisches 3D-Rendering zu implementieren.


			
				Nixxes_Official schrieb:
			
		

> This patch focuses primarily on adding stereoscopic 3D rendering.



* - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -*



PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> • New graphics option 'DX12' to enhance  both performance and eye-candy on supported systems
> • New graphics option 'VXGI' including pure awesomeness (DX12 only)





FanboyOfMySelf schrieb:


> jetzt fehlt ja nur noch dx12


Leider immer noch keine Spur von _temporalem AA_ oder gar _DX12_.



nonamez78 schrieb:


> Aktuell  steh ich öfters mal in der Luft oder die nette Dame macht komische  Zappeleien an Rändern, wo sie vermutlich nicht stehen sollte. Obs man  meiner Spielart liegt weiss ich nicht (Jäger und Sammler, durchkämme  jede Wüste mit Bürste und Kammaufsatz ), dennoch ist es mir so extrem im TR von 2013 nicht aufgefallen.


Ich habe über 70 h und 100%.
In dieser ganzen Zeit ist es nur ein Mal vorgekommen, daß Lara über einen Felsrand hinaus „auf Luft gelaufen“ ist.*
Ich denke auch das es mehr animationsbedingt war, weil es war mehr Rollen als wirkliches Laufen.
Ansonsten kann ich von keinen Bugs berichten. 
In der Hinsicht ist das Spiel schon sehr sauber auf den Markt gekommen.



* _kann eventuell auch in TR2013 gewesen sein, welches ich noch mal kurz nach RotTR angezockt habe; bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, daß es in Rise war_


----------



## Shub Niggurath (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.638.6 (11.03.2016) - DX12 Support + VXAO*

Patch Nr. 5 ist da

Jetzt endlich mit *DX12* *&* *VXAO*!


----------



## FanboyOfMySelf (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.638.6 (11.03.2016) - DX12 Support + VXAO*

juckt mich nicht da sie die Multi GPU Fähigkeit nicht einbauen werden, angeblich wäre es für das Team viel zu zeit aufwändig.


----------



## Spielor82 (11. März 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.638.6 (11.03.2016) - DX12 Support + VXAO*

Ich hab mit DirectX 12 ca. 10fps weniger im Benchmark (55 vs 45fps)

i7 6700K
Fury X
1440p in höchsten details (ohne VXAO)


----------



## nonamez78 (12. März 2016)

*AW: Rise of the Tomb Raider™ - Update 1.0.638.6 (11.03.2016) - DX12 Support + VXAO*

Bei mir ergibt es gefühlt mit DX12 kein Unterschied. Frame Lock wie immer bei 60fps, die werden konstant erreicht. (Full HD statt WQHD mit Einstellung "sehr hoch" da mir Frames und möglichst wenig GPU Last wichtiger sind als maximale Pixel ). Bisher keinerlei Ruckler oder irgendwelche positiven oder negativen Effekte.
VXAO (mit DX11 getestet) ergibt deutliche Mehrbelastung der GPU. 60 fps werden zwar oft erreicht, aber nicht immer. Die 980 Ti läuft dann laut Afterburner oft am Limit, was sie ansonsten lange nicht muss. Der optische Gewinn ist es mir nicht wert. Aus und gut  Das gleiche denke ich gerade auch über DX12, es hat aktuell für dieses System keinen Nutzen.


----------

